# kyah seems bored of her orijen lbp



## thezinger (Nov 6, 2008)

lately she seems to be really bored with the food. when i first started her on it she loved it. but lately ill put it out for her, she'll give it a sniff and walk away...

but if i leave it there, 20 minutes later or so she'll go eat it, i guess she realizes there's nothing else for her to eat, and i know she is hungry. so lately ive been mixing other things in there, like bits of chicken to make it more interesting for her.

so im thinking maybe its time to try a different food.

i bought a small bag of solid gold wolf cub, to see if she liked the taste of that. but after i got home i thought maybe i should just start feeding her adult food. shes 5 months old now.

thoughts?


----------



## Winkin (Feb 21, 2007)

Personally, I'd keep feeding the Orijen LBP until 6 months...but it really doesn't matter much either way.

Maybe try adding some canned pumpkin mixed in with the food (1tsp-1tbsp per meal)? My dogs love it, and it helps keep them regular (not too hard, not too soft).


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

Jack hates all dry foods LOl
I am adding pumpkin he loves it. The vet reccommened me to


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Jesse got bored with Orijen 6 Fish too at the beginning of December... after a few weeks we decided to feed him in a different method and now we feed him out of a tricky ball no longer in a bowl, now he loves his food because he has to work to get it, roll the ball, throw it around, good mental work.

Jesse was pulled off puppy food at 4 months.


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Both of my dogs when they were 5 months old got tired of Orijen large breed puppy formula. Like you I tried different ways to entice them to eat.
Good idea to give them some raw chicken and raw ground beef. I give it at a separate meal. 
They have raw meat one meal a day and Orijen kibble the other meal.
What I do now is mix Orijen adult with the 6 fish formula.

If you want to stay with the Orijen LBP try mixing in a little Orijen 6 fish formula.

After reading TWDJ which said that canned or wet food is better than any dry kibble I have changed my whole dog's diet.
It is now 50% raw meat separate meal 25% Orijen kibble and 25% canned mixed with the kibble. 
I am using Tripett New Zealand green venison tripe canned food which I get from doggiefood.com.

You really have to be inovative with your dogs diet a lot of times they tire of the same old thing especially dry kibble.


----------



## thezinger (Nov 6, 2008)

right. well i switched foods anyways, because i think something in it was making her skin itchy. she was itching like crazy, now that i switched its not anymore.

so ive moved onto solid gold wolf cub. which i mix in some canned food and some water and stir it all up. she eats it up no problem.

but another month and ill be switching to adult food, so we'll see what i go with then.


----------

